# BMX und Dirt in Darmstadt und umgebung?



## deathmagnetic (7. März 2010)

Tach, 

Bin seit kurzem in Darmstadt und wollte mich mal umhröen wo hier die guten Spots für BMX und Dirtjump sind  an der Stadtmauer war ich schon nen paar mal und ich hab gehört dass es irgendwo ne Halle gibt..
laut Bikepark map sind die H20 Trails nich weit aber die werden warsch. grad nich fahrbar sein  
Also wo fahrt ihr ? wo ist was ? 
Danke Schonmal


----------



## paule_p2 (7. März 2010)

ich würd mich mal mit den locals an der stadtmauer kurzschließen... da wirste mehr erfolg haben als mit spottipps aus dem internet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmagnetic (7. März 2010)

Klar hab ich schon gemacht weiß jetzt auch so grob bescheid aber für sowas ists internet eben geschickter da kann man einfach kurz nen link bei GoogleMaps schicken wenn nich grad was inoffizielles is


----------



## Das_Playmobil (17. März 2010)

In Weiterstadt (Klein-Gerauer-Weg) gibt es noch eine (Race)Strecke.
Dort läuft das Ganze aber nur auf Vereinsebene ab, soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Am besten Mittwochabend oder Samstags da vorbeischauen und mal nachfragen.


----------

